# 18x9 et 38 for MK4 R32



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,

'04 R32 is new to me, and I need some help figuring out offsets for new wheels that I want to purchase. I am looking into getting 18x9 et 38. I have 225/40/18 tires already for it.

I am riding on H&Rs dialed all the way down so it sits right on the tire.

If anybody has any advice or pics as far as what offset will work for this set up, please post up. I am aware that i will need spacers, i just dont know what final offset will clear the calipers and coilovers.

TIA,


Elvir


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

No precise foolproof answer for this since there are other considerations such as front camber, fenders rolled?, etc. But as a starting point, you'll want a front et of about 26 with a 9" width. Spacing out that far should make it irrelevent but, wheel design could make a difference with front caliper clearance as well.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

True,

the fenders are already fully rolled. I was hoping to see some set-ups. I would not mind dialing the coils up a little to make it work.

Elvir


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

There are plenty of pics (of one car) in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5224587-Track-Video-amp-Pics-of-My-R32/page2


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Ditch those 225s for 215s.


----------

